# Puppy peeing on our bed



## jcglfer (Mar 6, 2012)

Our Vizsla, Zepley (5 months), has peed on our down comforter 3 times now. She sleeps in her crate but we'll let her in the bed with us...she loves getting under the covers. She also loves laying on the bed and watching us get ready in the mornings and evenings. What I don't understand is why she's peeing on the bed? She's hasn't had an accident in the house, besides on our bed, for 2 months. Anyone have experience with this? Obviously there's a reason she's doing this but we're not sure...Someone please help me before the Mrs. kills.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Marking her territory!!! The answer is don't let her on your territory.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Have to agree with hotmischief, call me selfish but Bella has her own bed so will not be coming into mine anytime soon. That was an agreement by us and the kids before we got her. Upstairs is out of bounds. Not that I'm saying there is anything wrong with it and hope you can stop Zepley from doing this.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If she can still smell pee, then it is still a potty place to her. I don't know how to clean a down comforter so it smells clean even to a Vizsla, but I would check on that.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Agree about still smelling it. Can def be an issue. We let ours on the bed too but if they were peeing on it I think I'd make them stay off for awhile. Is it difficult for her to get off of the bed? Maybe she doesn't know what to do when she's up there and has to go.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Copper did this whenver he got into our spare room on the nice feather duvet. We made sure the door was closed after the 2nd incident.

She will eventually out grow it but keep her away from the bed until then. 

Very normal behavior I was told.


----------



## jcglfer (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!! She has no problem getting on and off the bed...she can jump on and off and when she's playful she'll run and leap from the top of her crate (4 ft from end of bed). I don't think she can smell her urine, we've taken the down to the dry cleaner each time...today makes it 3 x $40. We don't plan on letting her in bed anymore but our (fiancees plan actually haha) original plan was to eventually let her sleep on the bed when she got older. We're confused because it's not like she does it every time she's on the bed. She's on the bed multiple times a day without peeing so I'm just trying to figure out what is triggering this.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

She might just be sprinkling pee when she's excited - female pups do that.

Our V pee'd on the bed a few times while potty training but one day it just stopped!

One thing you can do to help is take her outside to pee before you let her on the bed. Then there won't be much left in her!


----------

